# How much can we get for albino bristlenose plecos?



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

My bf's plecos recently gave birth to around 50 albino BN plecos (there are also L144s in the tank but we think they're albino since their eyes seem light pinkish).

We were soooooo surprised since it's a community tank with 2 large angelfish and clown loaches ... What should we do with them? Are they worth selling?

Thanks you for your input


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

congratz on the spawn. Most baby 1-1.5" ABN go for around 2$ each. If you have to travel...then forget it. If people drop by to pick up then sell them.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

what stage of development are the babies at? judging from those tank mates, most of the babies will be eaten before they can develop too much. So try to isolate them into a breeding box or something.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for the tips! They seem to be maybe a week old or something. My bf only started seeing them on Sunday... They're about 3/4" but they are soo skinny and everything is tiny! He's got most of them in a breeding box, then we're going to transfer them to my spare 8 gallon tank... Hope that's big enough!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

That 8 gal would work as a growout, but at this stage, I would be concerned about moving them into a new tank..since they are still so young


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I would love to see pics of zebra pleco babies.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I would say you can sell it for $1. 

There's another person on here selling ABN pleco (small - 2") for $1.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Kerohime said:


> I would love to see pics of zebra pleco babies.


They are not zebra 

They are 'Albino bristlenose plecos'
Like mine (



), but no long fins


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

<------see avatar 



Kerohime said:


> I would love to see pics of zebra pleco babies.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Hitch said:


> That 8 gal would work as a growout, but at this stage, I would be concerned about moving them into a new tank..since they are still so young


At what stage would you suggest that we make the move?

Is selling to big als or pjs in larger batches an option? It might take a loooong time to sell the albinos to individuals or individually...


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Big Al's will take fish for store credit, but they usually want a bunch. Alternatively, you can take them to a fish club meeting and sell them in the auction (you don't need to be a member). Another option is to contact Straits (fish wholesaler) to see if they will take them. They also like to deal in numbers of at least 50.
Selling individually can be a pain.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

When my BNs bred before I usually never really moved them, so the main tank became their grow out tank.

But I would think (and others who do this more often would chime in with more expertise). 1-1.5" not including the tail would be a decent size.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*albinos*

call franks aquarium, and he'll take them off your hands for a fair price.

416 616 3883


----------

